# Your ideas for a semi-commercial wood shop.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I have access to an unusual wood shop. It was originally used to make custom solid wood doors that were put together so that glue was not needed. The original craftsman made a set of arched doors that weighed well over a ton for a garage. I saw them in place. They look like something seen in a historic building.

The shop is equipped for three phase via a convertor. The primary piece of equipment is a large combination tool that contains a circular saw, a jointer/shaper and a planer. It's capable of handling panels beyond the normal 4x8 sheet of plywood. Other stationary power tools include a large radial arm saw, band saw, small lathe, drill press, and a large belt sander the likes of which I've never seen. The shop also has numerous small tools, powered and hand, plus an amazing assortment of clamps.

It's equipped with dust collectors.

Obviously furniture is a possibility. Any other ideas to make readily saleable items?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Custom signage
Chicken coops and rabbit hutches (or tractors)
Kit buildings (think tuff shed type)
While technically falling under furniture - potting tables.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

Obviously........doors. Sounds like it has a door sander that you can run stuff through and finish a panel in 1 or 2 operations, and in most places you can get lots of work doing that to panels others have assembled, often doors, also table tops.

There may also be work locally if there are wooden top school desks that need carved letters sanded out. There are capabilities there that are usually in demand most places if I'm getting a true picture of the machines you describe, and you might as well use the machines for their intended purposes.

Other usesw might depend on local industries and what they are. Make a boat transom? if there are local sawmills, they can advise you about local woodworking activity...Joe


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Doors weren't a big money maker previously due to the limited regional market. Sales were mostly though home shows. Most didn't recognize the quality. The builder often incorporated carved panels from another skilled artisan and woods not normally found like mahogany.

Even the plain Jane doors were special.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I know a guy who uses a door sander to finish SCADS of wooden cutting boards from local hardwoods and it gives him the edge he needs over those who do each board seperately.....joe


----------



## bodega (Jan 16, 2016)

The 5-in-1 machine has capacity to handle very large pieces of wood. Besides the saw, etc, it has a big router very useful for large panels and other such pieces. 

I think the shop could make small "tea" trunks, smaller end tables with unique "hidden" drawers, smaller panels for wainscotting, etc. The doors my late husband made weighed from 150 -300 lbs. The biggest was the 12' x 12' American white oak for the Indiana PA Fire Museum. Everything he made weighed too much for ordinary people to lift and move easily. He was 6'5" and enormously strong and he made "machines" to help him move those doors even when they were still in bits and pieces. 

Darren is correct in that most people do not know what a "solid" wood door is or what it takes to hang one. When we went to shows we finally brought an 18" x 2" piece of Am White Oak for people to lift so that they would understand. 

It is wonderful to play in the shop and make beautiful pieces of art.


----------

